# Blood Test In Mexico



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Just did my first check up here and noticed the nurse took the needle she used to take my blood from a sealed plastic vial instead of ripping open a packet like in the US. It seems to me that a packet is better than a vial with a seal over it, since a seal can be reapplied again. Don't know if this is standard or less safe or more safe blood test protocol.

Any opinions out there?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

MissThing said:


> Just did my first check up here and noticed the nurse took the needle she used to take my blood from a sealed plastic vial instead of ripping open a packet like in the US. It seems to me that a packet is better than a vial with a seal over it, since a seal can be reapplied again. Don't know if this is standard or less safe or more safe blood test protocol.
> 
> Any opinions out there?


And where was this blood drawn ? Seguro Popular ? IMSS ? Private Lab ? 

We have IMSS coverage and I have had them run lab tests a few times. But when something comes back out of whack I go to a private lab and have them run the tests as well. About a year ago IMSS said my PSA was 10 - kind of hinted at prostate cancer. The private lab said PSA was 6 (twice) - a little high but not the end of the world. The private lab could compete with any in the US - and the cost was $50 USD for the PSA and entire blood workup. No lines - results emailed within 24 hours.

I've never scrutinized the procedures at IMSS - but I've never had any problems afterwards. I have on occasion picked up a good cold (like now) within a day or two of visiting IMSS.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

I went to a private lab. The doctor made a point of showing me that the needle was coming from a sealed vial otherwise I wouldn't have paid attention. Was just wondering what was up with the cylinder with tape over it.. It seemed that a plastic cylinder could be retaped. Who knows? Whenever I get too relaxed here, I realize later that I should have been more scrutinizing.

The process began with me walking into a lab where I was told if I didn't have a doctor already should go to the pharmacy next door for a consulta. When I went to the pharmacy I was charged 30 pesos by a woman in a white lab coat to write up the request for a blood test and then I went back to the lab were I paid $250 pesos more. I was thinking that the consulta would include some kind of blood pressure check or something, but was just a write-up.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

This is the private lab we use
Laboratorio Polab | Directorio

Extremely professional. State of the art equipment. Clean. I had an MRI last year for peanuts. My wife goes there for all her annual tests. Normally no wait. Have never needed a doctor's script. We probably made an appt for the MRI (don't remember) but for lab work it is just walk-in.

I've no idea where you are in Mexico - but perhaps if you gave them a call they could give you a recommendation in your area. 

They are a privately owned concern - but if they were public I'd invest in them.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Chuck. I am in Tlalpan. I went to a lab in the Zona de Hospitales called "Prolaif"


----------

